# Vaig viure a París [ca > en]



## rrafecas

Hola a todos,

He intentado buscar en el foro pero no ha habido manera. Tengo una duda... Para decir "*Yo estuve viviendo en París hace un año" o "Yo viví en París hace un año"*. Por si hay algún catalán, para decir "Vaig viure a París durant un any" cuál sería el correcto...? "I was living in Paris one year ago" o "I've been living in Paris"? 

Muchas gracias a todos de antemano!


----------



## Wandering JJ

'I lived in Paris for a year' = Vaig viure a París durant un any.


----------



## rrafecas

Gràcies!! I si només vull dir "Vaig viure a París", sense "durant un any". Aleshores seria "I lived in Paris", fent funció de Past Simple?

Thanks!!


----------



## Elessar

rrafecas said:


> Gràcies!! I si només vull dir "Vaig viure a París", sense "durant un any". Aleshores seria "I lived in Paris", fent funció de Past Simple?
> 
> Thanks!!



_I use to live in Paris._


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Crec que aquest fil està una mica embolicat .

¿Cuál es la pregunta exactamente? Es que no es lo mismo "Yo estuve viviendo en París hace un año" o "Yo viví en París hace un año" -- I was living in Paris a year ago, que "Estuve viendo en París durante un año" -- I was living in París for a year.

Para "Vaig viure a París" yo no usaría "used to", ya que la traducción de esta frase sería "solía vivir en París", que diría que no es lo mismo.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Elessar

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Crec que aquest fil està una mica embolicat .
> 
> ¿Cuál es la pregunta exactamente? Es que no es lo mismo "Yo estuve viviendo en París hace un año" o "Yo viví en París hace un año" -- I was living in Paris a year ago, que "Estuve viendo en París durante un año" -- I was living in París for a year.
> 
> Para "Vaig viure a París" yo no usaría "used to", ya que la traducción de esta frase sería "solía vivir en París", que diría que no es lo mismo.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Més que embolic, el que passa és que *rrafecas* ha  fet primer una pregunta i després una altra, dit d'una altra manera, ha  posat 2 exemples d'oracions en català per a traduir-les a l'anglés. 

La 1a pregunta era com dir en anglés "Vaig viure a París durant un any" (que és _I lived in Paris for a year_, com bé ha assenyalat *Wandering JJ*); 

La 2a era com dir en anglés "Vaig viure a París" a seques. Quant al que dius de _used to_, discrepe: si bé _used to_ es pot traduir en molts casos com a _solia + verb,_  perquè expressa un hàbit, això no és traduïx així en el 100% dels  casos, i de fet, si ho fas, comets un calc sintàctic de l'anglés. Et  pose un exemple d'una cançó de Johnny Cash en què  podries traduir com _soler + verb _o no: 

_My mother used to call from the backsteps of the old home place: come home now, son, it's supper time_ ----> _Ma mare em solia cridar des de la llar i em deia, vinga fill, és hora de sopar_ o _Ma mare em cridava des de la llar i em deia, vinga fill, és hora de sopar_ (s'entén que és una cosa que solia fer sovint, segurament cada dia)

Un dels usos en què no se sol traduir per _soler + verb_ és quan expresses que en un temps passat vivies en un lloc. Així, per a dir tant _vaig viure a París_ com _vivia a París_ pots usar _I used to live_. Si busques en el fòrum anglés-espanyol dubtes d'anglòfons quant a la traducció de _used to_, voràs que en molts casos tu mateix mai no ho traduiries com a solia + verb. Per exemple este.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Tens rao, ací hi ha dues frases diferentes, i és per això que vaig dir que el fil està embolicat . 

Amb la segona frase, "vaig viure a París" tenim el problem de que sense context es complicat saver quin és el millor equivalent en anglès. Així si el rrafencas ens dona una mica de context será més fàcil.

Uff, fa molt temp que no escriu res de català, espero no haver comés moltes faltes .

Salut.

Ant


----------



## merquiades

rrafecas said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> He intentado buscar en el foro pero no ha habido manera. Tengo una duda... Para decir "*Yo estuve viviendo en París hace un año" o "Yo viví en París hace un año"*. Por si hay algún catalán, para decir "Vaig viure a París durant un any" cuál sería el correcto...? "I was living in Paris one year ago" o "I've been living in Paris"?
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos de antemano!





> Gràcies!! I si només vull dir "Vaig viure a París", sense "durant un any". Aleshores seria "I lived in Paris", fent funció de Past Simple?
> 
> Thanks!!



I lived in Paris for a year.   Vaig viure a París durant un any
I lived in Paris.  Vaig viure a París
I was living in Paris a year ago.  Estuve viviendo en París hace un año.
I lived in Paris a year ago.  Viví en París hace un año.

I was living in Paris a year ago... when I met my wife.     Vivia a París quan.... vaig conèixer la meva muller.  
I have been living in Paris.  He viscut a Paris i hi visc encara
I used to live in Paris.  Fa molt temps que no hi visc i no penso tornar-hi.


----------



## germanbz

rrafecas said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> He intentado buscar en el foro pero no ha habido manera. Tengo una duda... Para decir "*Yo estuve viviendo en París hace un año" o "Yo viví en París hace un año"*. Por si hay algún catalán, para decir "Vaig viure a París durant un any" cuál sería el correcto...? "I was living in Paris one year ago" o "I've been living in Paris"?
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos de antemano!



_Vaig viure a París durant un any_. Passat "llunyà" o al manco no recent, també podries canviar "vaig viure" per "visquí" i tindria el sentit de _I lived in Paris.
Vaig estar vivint en París dos anys: _I was living in Paris for two years. Passat continuu.

_I've been living in Paris_. equivaldria a _He estat vivint en París_. Tant en anglés com en català es podria assimilar al passat recent, tanmateix _I've been living in Paris "*for two years"*_ canviaria el significat en anglés i significaria que l'acció encara continua, per tant en català equivaldria a: Duc vivint en París dos anys.


----------



## rrafecas

Moltíssimes gràcies a tots!! Perdoneu, sé que la pregunta podia crear confusió. Gràcies a tots!!


----------

